# Aegis X or Vaporesso Gen??



## Birkie (9/5/20)

Hi there. Currently I am using an Aegis Solo for my daily vape. But this Lock Down makes me very nervous, as a failure would leave me floundering, vapeless! I need some form of back-up.
I have enjoyed the Aegis, especially from the rugged and "abuse" point of view.
So I've looked at either continuing with Aegis, or moving to the Vaporesso Gen, as I've seen some good reviews.
Or is there another regulated mod that someone would highly recommend?
Then for an RTA...any recommendations for either?
I've found this Forum exceptionally helpful since joining, so hoping for some good suggestions here! Appreciated!
Regards.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tayden Pillay (10/5/20)

Personally I suggest the vaporesso gen. Because I love vaporesso products mods hit quite hard and their functionality is amazing. Never had any issues with the chipset... overall I think it's a good mod... the aegis x is if you prefer the oled screen, the extra features the looks is aesthetically pleasing compared to the vaporesso gen. Also a solid device either or you wont go wrong.
In terms of an rta. Rta depends on whether you wanna chuck some clouds or chase flavour. If both I suggest the qp designs fatality m25.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## vicTor (10/5/20)

hi, I can not recommend a mod but you definitely need something as a back up, maybe even two

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Birkie (10/5/20)

Tayden Pillay said:


> Personally I suggest the vaporesso gen. Because I love vaporesso products mods hit quite hard and their functionality is amazing. Never had any issues with the chipset... overall I think it's a good mod... the aegis x is if you prefer the oled screen, the extra features the looks is aesthetically pleasing compared to the vaporesso gen. Also a solid device either or you wont go wrong.
> In terms of an rta. Rta depends on whether you wanna chuck some clouds or chase flavour. If both I suggest the qp designs fatality m25.


Thanks Tayden. I'm leaning towards the Vaporesso. For an RTA, flavour would have absolute priority over clouds. Also important would be 1. No leaking. 2. Ease of the coil build.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PartyDave (11/5/20)

Vaporesso Gen all day, every day. The Aegis X chows battery life!
There are so many tanks that provide great flavour, but none as leak resistant as the Zeus X or Zeus X mesh

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Tayden Pillay (11/5/20)

Birkie said:


> Thanks Tayden. I'm leaning towards the Vaporesso. For an RTA, flavour would have absolute priority over clouds. Also important would be 1. No leaking. 2. Ease of the coil build.


All depends on how you wick it for leaking cause any rta can leak even a top airflow one if you wick it wrong... something easy to build maybe a single coil rta top airflow and flavour like a juggerknot mini

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## X-Calibre786 (11/5/20)

I second the Zeus X. Decent flavour and no leaking. I have 3 in my rotation.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Delta (11/5/20)

Zeus X is awesome, never leaks and flavour is decent. Doesn’t chuck massive clouds, but that could be my inconsistent wicking skills at fault.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (11/5/20)

Maybe tell us what mode do you prefer MTL or DL, or somewhere in between i.e restricted DL?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JurgensSt (11/5/20)

Had the Gen but sold it after using it for a month or two. It's a good mod, but just not for me.

Have the Aegis X and it's rugged as the other Aegis mods I have(Solo, Mini and had the Legend)

Screen on the X is clear and big.
Battery life is not the best as with all Aegis mods.

RTA wise
I have the Zeus X on the Aegis X. Flavour is good.

Have a look at the Blotto. A very good tank

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Tall but short (12/5/20)

JurgensSt said:


> Had the Gen but sold it after using it for a month or two. It's a good mod, but just not for me.
> 
> Have the Aegis X and it's rugged as the other Aegis mods I have(Solo, Mini and had the Legend)
> 
> ...



I received my Blotto today. Im quite impressed with it. Flavor is good and no leaks as of yet.
Im planning on getting a Gen as soon as lockdown is over.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (12/5/20)

Battery life sucks on the Aegis line of mods, but I wouldn't get rid of mine. It's the perfect rugged mod for me when I'm out in the quarry. Have heard good things on the Gen as well. My flavour Atty at this stage is the Rebirth, it does not disappoint.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (12/5/20)

JurgensSt said:


> Had the Gen but sold it after using it for a month or two. It's a good mod, but just not for me.
> 
> Have the Aegis X and it's rugged as the other Aegis mods I have(Solo, Mini and had the Legend)
> 
> ...


Have 3 Blottos , and no issues , got 2 Gens as well , makes for a nice set-up .

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (12/5/20)

BTW -Blotto and Gen were both in the best tank / mod categories for 2019.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

